# Are people “put off” by VW TDI diesels?



## Limo Rick (Jul 24, 2019)

I’m considering a Passat TDI (‘13-‘15) for my first ride sharing experience but want to be sure customers are “over” the TDI hate or maybe even unaware before I piss people off. I’m pro VW so no need to rant about Japanese superiority. I get it.
Cheers,
Limo Rick


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Limo Rick said:


> I'm considering a Passat TDI ('13-'15) for my first ride sharing experience but want to be sure customers are "over" the TDI hate or maybe even unaware before I piss people off. I'm pro VW so no need to rant about Japanese superiority. I get it.
> Cheers,
> Limo Rick


I don't think I'll ever be over their scandal lol, but being so they are gonna be on sale forever because of it, might as well if you really want to. They aren't the first and won't be the last makes to do shady shit

That being said, I will always suggest looking to Toyota instead ?


----------



## Limo Rick (Jul 24, 2019)

Yeah but can you put an IS38 on a Toyota?


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

From experience owning VWs, I am put off by them. 

My take on VW/Audi = great performance, subpar reliability.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I don't think that passengers are really going to hate on you for the car. If you can get a fantastic deal on it, great but it's going to be a high price maintenance car, I would drive the cheapest POS I could find.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Limo Rick said:


> I'm considering a Passat TDI ('13-'15) for my first ride sharing experience but want to be sure customers are "over" the TDI hate or maybe even unaware before I piss people off. I'm pro VW so no need to rant about Japanese superiority. I get it.
> Cheers,
> Limo Rick


Just buy a Camry and flick $20 bills out of the sunroof every now and then. Same net effect on your wallet and you won't need to wait while your car's in the shop :thumbup:


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

I have a VW TDI... never had any complaints from passengers about it. They do not even realize it’s a diesel unless I inform them of such. 

Fuel mileage cannot be beat.


----------



## Limo Rick (Jul 24, 2019)

I own 3 VAGS, each one super solid.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Pissing people off in your veedub? You are *WAY* overthinking that stuff. Just get what you want and be done with it.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Great cars if you find them made in Germany. Poor from USA, disaster from MX


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Limo Rick said:


> I'm considering a Passat TDI ('13-'15) for my first ride sharing experience but want to be sure customers are "over" the TDI hate or maybe even unaware before I piss people off.


This is not an answer to the question you're asking, but maybe it would be better to stop thinking about this as a "ride sharing experience" and to view it more as a temporary, stop-gap gig or hustle. Consider whether you'd regard selling Amway as a "home products distributing experience". :wink:


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Beware of the HPFP failure.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Why would you buy something where the fuel costs (in my market anyways) .20 cents more per litre than gas ?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Matt Uterak said:


> From experience owning VWs, I am put off by them.
> 
> My take on VW/Audi = great performance, subpar reliability.


Same with BMW and now Mercedes. German engineering is advanced but not built to last. It's been that way for decades - in WW2 more German tanks were lost to mechanical failure than to battle. If Hitler had had Toyota we'd have been screwed.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Limo Rick said:


> I'm considering a Passat TDI ('13-'15) for my first ride sharing experience but want to be sure customers are "over" the TDI hate or maybe even unaware before I piss people off. I'm pro VW so no need to rant about Japanese superiority. I get it.
> Cheers,
> Limo Rick


Most people don't give a ?, actually most people don't even read and don't have a clue about VW.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

After owning a VW GLI (think GTI on a Jetta frame.... or a Jetta on steroids), here is what I learned:

1) VW are a joy to drive. Seriously. I loved that car almost more than my wife. It was super fun to drive
2) Maintenance will kill you! VW are not cheap cars to fix. Find yourself a good VW mechanic (NOT the DEALER!). DO NOT take your VW to any schmuck mechanic. They WILL jack up your car. 
3) Everything is a bit more money. Tires, headlights, etc etc. Ebay became my friend for parts (especially headlights).

If you can do some work yourself on the car, that is great. But expect to drop some coin anytime you have to get your car fixed. My GLI hit 100K miles and then the control system or something like that went out. $2,000 fix. 7 months later, it just died. They started talking chains and other crap I didn't really understand. Was going to run me $3,000-4,000. On top of already forking the $2k earlier that year. I tapped out. But.... the silver lining.... GLI are in high demand. Even with the repairs and having to have the dealer tow the car I made out pretty good on the trade in.

Now that isn't a TDI. Personally I think a TDI is a good car. But you have to keep all the above in mind. I believe the TDIs do come with higher end options on them, so you are still probably going to have the higher maintenance costs. 

For rideshare, I wouldn't go with a VW because of the added maintenance costs. As a personal car, VW was the most fun car I have ever driven. I'll certainly have another GLI at some point. That 2.0L Turbo and the VW high end sports suspension is close to driving a Porsche without paying a Porsche price. But I will probably never own another VW again without a warranty package.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

99% of the public have no idea about VW diesel issue. They are stupid. 
Idiots look at the app and can’t figure out which direction Uber/Lyft vehicle is coming 
From. So don’t worry about VW diesel issue.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Seriously, I have Yet to meet ANYONE happy owning a VW vrs. ?Toyota owners: reliability & low cost of ownership (⚠
2 features crucial in Razor Thin Profit rideshare)

⚠I'd buy GM be4 VW
and I ain't buyin' GM


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

It's very unlikely anyone will care. Most people are kind of ignorant to it. If anyone says anything, tell them you had it fixed at the dealership so it's no longer polluting like it used to (even if you didn't :thumbup: )


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Limo Rick said:


> I'm considering a Passat TDI ('13-'15) for my first ride sharing experience but want to be sure customers are "over" the TDI hate or maybe even unaware before I piss people off. I'm pro VW so no need to rant about Japanese superiority. I get it.
> Cheers,
> Limo Rick


oCash.o
I Love a T.D.I. DIESEL !
Longevity.
Power.
Great mileage.
Burn french fry grease as fuel !

If V.W. Diesels are smart enough to trick the Government
I like them.



losiglow said:


> It's very unlikely anyone will care. Most people are kind of ignorant to it. If anyone says anything, tell them you had it fixed at the dealership so it's no longer polluting like it used to (even if you didn't :thumbup: )


There are kits on the internet to " bypass" pollution equipment that causes breakdowns and performance loss in turbo diesels.



ANT 7 said:


> Why would you buy something where the fuel costs (in my market anyways) .20 cents more per litre than gas ?


50 mpg as a non hybrid



DriverMark said:


> After owning a VW GLI (think GTI on a Jetta frame.... or a Jetta on steroids), here is what I learned:
> 
> 1) VW are a joy to drive. Seriously. I loved that car almost more than my wife. It was super fun to drive
> 2) Maintenance will kill you! VW are not cheap cars to fix. Find yourself a good VW mechanic (NOT the DEALER!). DO NOT take your VW to any schmuck mechanic. They WILL jack up your car.
> ...


On a V.W. T.D.I. one must Relegiously change the timing chain and water pump every 100,000 miles.
( Diesel Heads are expensive !)
After changing 3 times . . . sell.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

And my gas car gets 40 mpg yet fuel is .20 cents a litre cheaper.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> Why would you buy something where the fuel costs (in my market anyways) .20 cents more per litre than gas ?


Because you save a lot more than $0.20 per liter on the fuel pump. Plus, diesels tend to last much longer than petrol engines.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ANT 7 said:


> And my gas car gets 40 mpg yet fuel is .20 cents a litre cheaper.


Well
I have friends who are tug boat captains . . .
( i would not be adverse to backing up a pickup truck with 4 -55 gal drums to a dock- cash only deal)

Since the Low Sulfer Diesel requirement by government . . . diesel has gone from being cheaper to more expennsive.
Even though it requires less refining.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Same with BMW and now Mercedes. German engineering is advanced but not built to last. It's been that way for decades - in WW2 more German tanks were lost to mechanical failure than to battle. If Hitler had had Toyota we'd have been screwed.


It really depends on which specific car you're talking about. Mercedes W123 from the 1970s & 1980s was one (if not THE most) of the most reliable cars ever made. His replacement W124 was extremely popular as a taxi car and they easily last over 1,000,000 km without any major repairs.

VW Golf Mk 2 was also extremely reliable. This is my aunt's 1985 Golf 1.6 diesel which had over 850,000 km on the original engine before it was totaled. In the back you can see my 2002 Golf 1.9 diesel which I still use, it has app. 450,000 km on the odometer (although turbo was rebuilt).


----------



## EngineerAtHeart (Nov 8, 2018)

Almost bought the new Jetta, really good optioning and dirt cheap!


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> And my gas car gets 40 mpg yet fuel is .20 cents a litre cheaper.


Not sure which car you have, but chances are you'll get 40 mpg on the highway only and only under perfect driving conditions. The beauty of diesels are that no matter how hard you drive them - you will still get almost-advertised mileage and if you drive normally you will get better fuel economy than advertised. My Golf TDI never averaged less than 40 mpg no matter how extreme driving conditions are and many times I averaged low 60s mpg. I can easily get over 800 miles out of 14.5 gallons tank - and that's with a/c on with 4 people & luggage in the car (for my annual trip from Serbia to Croatia).


----------



## E30addixt (Dec 4, 2016)

^ the math is different for where I am. I have a Prius that always gets above 40 MPG. I average 50 overall in a combination of city and highway driving. Currently regular gas is $2.60 a gallon. I have a hard time finding quality diesel under $3/gal. when I have to fill up my truck. Here the Prius is cheaper to buy, maintain and fuel vs a TDI even over the long term.. They're definitely boring to drive but the financial case can't be made that the TDI is a better profit margin car.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

E30addixt said:


> ^ the math is different for where I am. I have a Prius that always gets above 40 MPG. I average 50 overall in a combination of city and highway driving. Currently regular gas is $2.60 a gallon. I have a hard time finding quality diesel under $3/gal. when I have to fill up my truck. Here the Prius is cheaper to buy, maintain and fuel vs a TDI even over the long term.. They're definitely boring to drive but the financial case can't be made that the TDI is a better profit margin car.


I don't see how's that possible. VW no longer sells diesels in the USA, but few years ago when they did the cheapest one was Jetta TDI starting at under $22,000. That's at least $2,000 less than Prius.
Also, I don't see how's hybrid cheaper to maintain than a diesel. Sure, diesel require little more expensive oil changes, but diesel engines usually lasts much longer than petrols. In addition, you'll eventually have to replace batteries on the hybrid - which will be costly.

I drove Prius few times and when you drive them hard (like getting on the on ramp to the highway) computer shows that they average under 30 mpg. In the city if you drive them little harder it also falls bellow 40 mpg. And that's when they're relatively new - once that battery has 100,000-150,000+ miles on it you won't average anywhere close to 50 mpg even with a perfect driving (my friend has Prius with app. 230,000 miles - he barely averages 36 mpg even with normal driving).

Any diesel with normal maintenance can last at least 300,000 miles. Hybrid - not so much since batteries won't hold any juice them at that mileage.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Syn said:


> It really depends on which specific car you're talking about. Mercedes W123 from the 1970s & 1980s was one (if not THE most) of the most reliable cars ever made. His replacement W124 was extremely popular as a taxi car and they easily last over 1,000,000 km without any major repairs.
> 
> VW Golf Mk 2 was also extremely reliable. This is my aunt's 1985 Golf 1.6 diesel which had over 850,000 km on the original engine before it was totaled. In the back you can see my 2002 Golf 1.9 diesel which I still use, it has app. 450,000 km on the odometer (although turbo was rebuilt).
> 
> ...


I had the Jetta version of that red Golf. It never died but after 130,000 miles I had to pay a mechanic to mess around with the carburettor each year to get it through the emissions test. The interior had more rattles than a day nursery. Also, the car must have been ordered with special edition Pōkedeeballz front seats because they started disintegrating with the springs inside coming loose.

The car never failed but it just wasn't as well put together as the old Nissans I used to have, which were pretty much bulletproof. Then, of course, Nissan merged with Renault which trashed Nissan.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I had the Jetta version of that red Golf. It never died but after 130,000 miles I had to pay a mechanic to mess around with the carburettor each year to get it through the emissions test. The interior had more rattles than a day nursery. Also, the car must have been ordered with special edition Pōkedeeballz front seats because they started disintegrating with the springs inside coming undone.
> 
> The car never failed but it just wasn't as well put together as the old Nissan's I used to have, which were pretty much bulletproof. Then, of course, Nissan merged with Renault which trashed Nissan.


Oh don't get me wrong - Golf 2 was a horrible car. Noisy, slow, uncomfortable, bad fit & finish, really smelly from old diesel fumes, etc., but I was under the impression that we're talking about reliability only. This red Golf actually haven't had any oil changes in years before it was totaled since it burned oil and my aunt would just add little bit every few years. Still lasted her over 850,000 km before it was totaled, which is a shame since she wanted to hit 1,000,000 km.


----------



## E30addixt (Dec 4, 2016)

Syn said:


> I don't see how's that possible. VW no longer sells diesels in the USA, but few years ago when they did the cheapest one was Jetta TDI starting at under $22,000. That's at least $2,000 less than Prius.
> Also, I don't see how's hybrid cheaper to maintain than a diesel. Sure, diesel require little more expensive oil changes, but diesel engines usually lasts much longer than petrols. In addition, you'll eventually have to replace batteries on the hybrid - which will be costly.
> 
> I drove Prius few times and when you drive them hard (like getting on the on ramp to the highway) computer shows that they average under 30 mpg. In the city if you drive them little harder it also falls bellow 40 mpg. And that's when they're relatively new - once that battery has 100,000-150,000+ miles on it you won't average anywhere close to 50 mpg even with a perfect driving (my friend has Prius with app. 230,000 miles - he barely averages 36 mpg even with normal driving).
> ...


I'm not talking new. You can get a used Prius for under 10k that is perfect for rideshare. Even after the emissions scandal it's difficult to find a used TDI with equivalent mileage for anywhere close to that.

Oil changes are at 10k and it only take 4.5 qts. Plugs at 100k. There are no belts, starters, alternators etc... to worry about. Brakes can easily go 100k+ because you spend a lot of time regen braking vs friction braking. Simple transmissions, no clutches to wear out. The ICE motor is capable of high mileage because it simply doesn't work that hard in a hybrid.

Batteries can make it over 200k, but you can replace them for under $1,000 US at this point. Once that's done you can still go another 200k. Just doing the timing belts on a TDI to reach 300K is similar money wise. Then there's the other attendant electronic issues that VW is known to nickel and dime you to death as the cars age.

Your friends mileage also doesn't add up. The cars get better mileage in the city then they do on the highway. Everyone I know with a Prius in my area gets 45+ doing rideshare with them, even the ones over 200k. I'm not the outlier, that's normal. Maybe fuel quality is a factor too??


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

And since Prius has also been thrown into the discussion here, I'll elaborate on my earlier comment of OP overthinking about any hate towards Veedubs. How about all the people who loathe Priuses? I can't be the only one that just can't stand them, but I'm still not going to cancel my ride if I'm getting picked up with one or otherwise hate on anybody for driving them. That would just be plain stupid.


----------



## E30addixt (Dec 4, 2016)

TomTheAnt said:


> And since Prius has also been thrown into the discussion here, I'll elaborate on my earlier comment of OP overthinking about any hate towards Veedubs. How about all the people who loathe Priuses? I can't be the only one that just can't stand them, but I'm still not going to cancel my ride if I'm getting picked up with one or otherwise hate on anybody for driving them. That would just be plain stupid.


I never thought I'd buy one. They're just boring cars. They're roomy and cheap to operate though. It was a business decision, not an emotional one.

To echo what everyone said, pax don't care and most don't know shit about cars anyway. They just want a cheap ride.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

E30addixt said:


> I never thought I'd buy one. They're just boring cars. They're roomy and cheap to operate though. It was a business decision, not an emotional one.


Fully agree. Hate to admit it, but I actually catch myself sometimes checking cheap Priuses during my daily Craigslist surfing. But then I come back to my senses and move on. LOL! :roflmao: You never know... :whistling:


----------



## brick656 (Jun 18, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Same with BMW and now Mercedes. German engineering is advanced but not built to last. It's been that way for decades - in WW2 more German tanks were lost to mechanical failure than to battle. If Hitler had had Toyota we'd have been screwed.


Older BMW and Mercedes are some of the more reliable vehicles you can get. Friend has a 1994 325i with 200k miles and runs like a top. Just have to keep up on the maintenance.



DriverMark said:


> After owning a VW GLI (think GTI on a Jetta frame.... or a Jetta on steroids), here is what I learned:
> 
> 1) VW are a joy to drive. Seriously. I loved that car almost more than my wife. It was super fun to drive
> 2) Maintenance will kill you! VW are not cheap cars to fix. Find yourself a good VW mechanic (NOT the DEALER!). DO NOT take your VW to any schmuck mechanic. They WILL jack up your car.
> ...


I flipped a 2004 Jetta GLI a couple years back. Super fun car to drive with the 6 speed. Wish I would have kept it, but I got in at the right price to make money. Bought cheap because it needed a new ABS Control Module. Called the VW dealer near me and they wanted $1700 to fix (hence the reason for the sale by the previous owner). Got it done at a brake shop for less than half that with a refurb part.



RabbleRouser said:


> Seriously, I have Yet to meet ANYONE happy owning a VW vrs. ?Toyota owners: reliability & low cost of ownership (⚠
> 2 features crucial in Razor Thin Profit rideshare)
> 
> ⚠I'd buy GM be4 VW
> and I ain't buyin' GM


My father loves his 2013 Passat. Loved the aformentioned Jetta GLI I owned for a hot minute. Thinking about getting the wife a new Tiguan. We'll see what happens.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

brick656 said:


> Older BMW and Mercedes are some of the more reliable vehicles you can get. Friend has a 1994 325i with 200k miles and runs like a top. Just have to keep up on the maintenance.


Not sure about them being some of the more reliable vehicles. 200k is ok but that wouldn't be exceptional or even worthy of mention for, say, a Toyota - with these cars people ask what went wrong if the vehicle _doesn't_ make it to 200k.










But point taken, in comparison with the dross that the Boche are selling now, the 80s seems to have been the peak for them for reliability.


----------



## Alabama Lou (Feb 4, 2019)

Limo Rick said:


> I'm considering a Passat TDI ('13-'15) for my first ride sharing experience but want to be sure customers are "over" the TDI hate or maybe even unaware before I piss people off. I'm pro VW so no need to rant about Japanese superiority. I get it.
> Cheers,
> Limo Rick


You have to drive it all day so get something comfortable that you like!


----------



## E30addixt (Dec 4, 2016)

Syn said:


> I don't see how's that possible.


Show this pic to your friend. Its definitely possible...


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Driving 45 mph on the highway downhill with a/c off? Hell, even my Yaris would average 50 mpg in those conditions.


----------



## E30addixt (Dec 4, 2016)

Syn said:


> Driving 45 mph on the highway downhill with a/c off? Hell, even my Yaris would average 50 mpg in those conditions.


Down hill for consecutive 400 mile tanks? You're looking at 1700 miles of data in that pic. The car is averaging just under 50 mpg overall. A Yaris won't do that (I had one of those too at one point). Highway speeds are 70-75 here and I burn home for 24 miles at 80+ all the time. The car sees plenty of city driving and will get high 50s there. The high speed stuff drags the average down though. Almost 50 mpg in the summer for running averages ain't too shabby in my book.

A/C stays set between 68-72 degrees and is always on in the summer. It not only helps me keep cool and comfy but it's good for the battery and the inverter coolant stays cooler in traffic since the fan is on.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Prius is great until those batteries go bad.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

DriverMark said:


> After owning a VW GLI (think GTI on a Jetta frame.... or a Jetta on steroids), here is what I learned:
> 
> 1) VW are a joy to drive. Seriously. I loved that car almost more than my wife. It was super fun to drive
> 2) Maintenance will kill you! VW are not cheap cars to fix. Find yourself a good VW mechanic (NOT the DEALER!). DO NOT take your VW to any schmuck mechanic. They WILL jack up your car.
> ...


Wow, mechanics in the USA really are dishonest and/or incompetent.

VW are not complicated to maintain, you can service them yourself. Buy you own diagnostics, VagCom, to allow you to diagnose problems easily.


----------

